# Woah, A Freak Show?!



## Sumi (Sep 7, 2010)

Whaaat?! You'll totally see me here! 

http://freakshowfestival.com/index.html


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 7, 2010)

A Freak Show? I thought those were determined "political incorrect" decades ago.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2010)

Arggggg, if I was in Texas now I would so consider going. ;^;


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2010)

Laughing/D:ing at freaks is always fun. It's why I read ED.


----------



## The DK (Sep 7, 2010)

yeah id go if i could


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 7, 2010)

I wanna go! It reminds me of the film Freakshow funilly enough, the end of that is, interesting!


----------



## Kimburu (Sep 7, 2010)

Somehow the rocky horror picture show comes to mind lol


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 7, 2010)

Kimburu said:


> Somehow the rocky horror picture show comes to mind lol



I'm going to see that on the 17th, so excited!


----------



## Sumi (Sep 7, 2010)

Kimburu said:


> Somehow the rocky horror picture show comes to mind lol



Haha! That's true!


----------



## Eske (Sep 8, 2010)

Wh...
I...
I need to be there.  

Somebody send me to Texas so I can see pole dancers and Reverend Horton Heat and the Horrorpops.  :<


----------



## Sumi (Sep 8, 2010)

Eske said:


> Wh...
> I...
> I need to be there.
> 
> Somebody send me to Texas so I can see pole dancers and Reverend Horton Heat and the Horrorpops. :<


xD You could totally stay with me for the night then go back to where you live XD


----------



## Eske (Sep 8, 2010)

Sumi said:


> xD You could totally stay with me for the night then go back to where you live XD


 
Haha, that's really sweet, but it's not the staying, it's the getting there.  
I'm on the complete opposite side of the globe!

Plus, I've already seen the Reverend and the Horrorpops live, so I'm content.  c:


----------



## Sumi (Sep 8, 2010)

Eske said:


> Plus, I've already seen the Reverend and the Horrorpops live, so I'm content. c:



Haha, I See! X3 I didn't relize you were in Holland ^o^'.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Eske said:


> Haha, that's really sweet, but it's not the staying, it's the getting there.
> I'm on the complete opposite side of the globe!


 
You have all those windmills. Just reverse the power flow so instead of electricity output, you get input. Turbines are just motors going in reverse. Angle them in the right direction and you should be able to sail the country away. You might need to detour around Britain though, cos I don't think your country will fit down the English channel.


----------



## Sumi (Sep 8, 2010)

Smelge said:


> You have all those windmills. Just reverse the power flow so instead of electricity output, you get input. Turbines are just motors going in reverse. Angle them in the right direction and you should be able to sail the country away. You might need to detour around Britain though, cos I don't think your country will fit down the English channel.



That's just the best idea ever o-o.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Nope, I worked it out. If you tried to take the Netherlands down the English channel, it'd get stuck straight away. The Straits of Dover are only 25 miles wide, which is the narrowest part of the channel. The narrowest part of the Netherlands is about 60 miles. It just would not fit. You should be able to get through the North sea, as long as you stay close to shore around Scotland, as there's a fuckton of oil platforms about 100 miles offshore that you probably don't want to run over.


----------

